# Hi, Encrypt drive and computer won't fully boot; TrueCrypt experts check here!



## vispgraddecola (Feb 11, 2013)

There's a famous program called TrueCrypt that makes encryption discs. 

I need support in assistance because my computer refuses to start Windows 8 after I used the -DISKCRYPTOR- program (not TC). 

I get the message "Insert bootable media and press key", even though I did set bios correctly and tried all bootable media like cd/usb etc. 
Im sure that I didn't make any mistakes or hardware errors when I used Diskcryptor (did same routine on another comp and it works fine there). 

I've also tried starting the drive separately in another computer with 3 different adapters, it won't recognize the drive itself (but finds other drives). 

Acer x3475 computer


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you create a Live CD/DVD with DiskCryptor?


> Prior to encrypt the system partition, it is strongly recommended to create a bootable Windows CD/DVD disk (LiveCD) with DiskCryptor. That will allow you to gain access to data in case of any emergency (being unable to boot the system), and also allows for partition encryption and decryption operations to be performed.


 -- from the DiskCryptor website.

It sounds like just the tool you need. 

If you didn't create such a CD/DVD, it might still be possible, since you installed DiskCryptor on another system, to create a Live DiskCryptor CD/DVD from that other system = and boot the Acer from that. You might be able to enter your authentication credentials at boot, and then attempt to repair your DiskCryptor-locked hard drive. I think the best option, if available from the CD/DVD, would be to totally remove the encryption from the currently inaccessible hard drive -- and ensure that afterwards it can successfully boot into Windows. You can always try another encryption method later.

Other than that, I'm not sure if the Acer Recovery partition will be available to use for a factory-recovery. I'm also not sure that the hard drive can be successfully erased (so that it will be detected again, and be available for use). Even if you have a system-image backup of the Windows-8 partition just prior to using DiskCryptor, your current hard drive might not be detected and available for image-restoration until the drive is unlocked. You could, of course, use a completely different hard drive, and restore to a new drive.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


P.S. .... If your Acer was running Windows 8 Pro, another encryption option (should you fix the current situation, and want to try a different tool) is the built-in BitLocker encryption.


----------



## vispgraddecola (Feb 11, 2013)

hi can i add you on msn skype or direct chat somewhere, irc, any website its more comfortable than forum posting and efficient. You seem to know what you talk about my msn <email removed>


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I wish I had enough time to enjoy Skype and MS Chat, but I'm generally too busy to be able to take advantage of them. I do set them up for my clients (nothing could be easier), but I tend to be working on several systems at once, and I have to concentrate (so I limit outside distractions as much as I can). I'm actually visiting here to help with folks adjusting to Windows 8 (since its so new . . . I'll have to cut back on my volunteered time again soon, as I'll have some travel and some more deadlines to meet).
_______________

And actually, while I'm familiar with encryption, I'm no expert on the DiskCryptor program that you tried. Your thread caught my interest, so I read about them on their website, and in the various reviews from established PC sources (PC Magazine, PC World, etc.), and from users of the program. 

Their website is pretty good at providing a fair amount of information. The information you'll be most interested in is the creation & use of their bootable DiskCryptor CD/DVD. It make take a bit of poking around the links there to find exactly what you need, but the basic information seems to be there with enough searching around. Here's the link to their site in English --- Main Page/en - DiskCryptor wiki

[their site is also available in Russian, Polish, & German]

They do have their own forums dedicated to use of the program. After 30 minutes on their site, you'll know as much about it as I do, and probably more.
_______________

Feel free to ask questions here: especially regarding the program's interaction with Windows 8. I provide all my help through the forums, so that anyone with a search engine can learn for our experiences as we come across issues and solutions.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

